# Movies you watch even though you seen them multiple times



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I caught an oldie but a goodie while surfing Prime Video. Jeremiah Johnson. God knows how many times I seen it but it is one of those you watch when you catch it on. 
Any others? List one. I’ll start the list with another. It can be any genre.
Kelly’s Hero’s


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

The unforgiven, national Lampoon's Christmas vacation.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

Jack Reacher, The book of Eli


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Book of Eli.. damn good movie


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Jaws, Ive seen it more times than I can count I don't even own it on DVD but if I see it on TV I gotta watch it


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Shawshank redemption and Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Forrest Gump, Hoosiers


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

National Lampoons Christmas Vacation.
Outlaw Josie Wales,Pale Rider...other Eastwood westerns.
Inglorious Bastards
Tombstone
Young Guns
Lonesome Dove
The Revenant


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Hunt for the Red October, The Fugitive, Jeremiah Johnson, Signs.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Green mile Shawshank all Rocky’s but five all terminators expendables and Rambos probably more


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

All great movies above. I'll add The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Any John Wayne Movie
White Christmas
Classic Movies from the late 30's to 40's
Fred Astaire Movies


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Saving Private Ryan, Unforgiven, Forrest Gump, Witness, Animal House, Band of Brothers, Goodfellas, Fargo, True Grit (Coen Bros). If I stumble upon any of these, I'm stuck to the end.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Open Range & Moonstruck


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Kingpin Unedited version.
Planes, Trains and automobiles
Longest Day


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Midway


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jackass the movie
Forestgump 
Saving private Ryan
Tombstone 
I'm sure there's more in forgetting


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Watched a good one last night on Amazon prime, Paper Moon, ( Ryan O'neil) teamed up with his daughter (Tatum) in her first movie.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> Any John Wayne Movie
> White Christmas
> Classic Movies from the late 30's to 40's
> Fred Astaire Movies


John Wayne The Searchers. They don’t make actors like that anymore.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

The Goonies
Weird Science 
Elf 
Rambo


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Most of the good ones have been mentioned. I'll add in: 

Predator (the original)
Cape Fear
Ferris Beullers Day Off
Breakfast Club
Enemy of the State
Ocean's Eleven
Jurassic World


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

The Magnificent Seven. The original and the remake. Edge going to the original tho.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Braveheart & legends of the fall


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Last Picture Show
Ballard of Cable Hoag, (Best gunfight in any movie, Struther Martin and L.Q. Jones vs. Jason Robart)
Emperor of the North Pole
Monte Walsh,, with Tom Selleck
The Cheyenne Social Club
Strategic Air Command... (Only for the scenes with the B-36's)
High Noon, My all time favorite movie.
Once Upon a Time in America
Dr. Strangelove,,,


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Rambo
The Notebook
Perfect Storm
Pearl Harbor
On Golden Pond
Anything J-J-Jimmy Stewart


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Perfect storm for me to most of us push little to long when strong comes


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Slatebar said:


> Last Picture Show
> Ballard of Cable Hoag, (Best gunfight in any movie, Struther Martin and L.Q. Jones vs. Jason Robart)
> Emperor of the North Pole
> Monte Walsh,, with Tom Selleck
> ...


My favorite movie also, well a close tie with True Romance. Tarrantino is awesome. True Romance is a must see sleeper. Trust me.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Back to the Future
American Pie
Die Hard
Independence Day
Saving Private Ryan
Jumanji - both versions
Good Morning Vietnam


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> My favorite movie also, well a close tie with True Romance. Tarrantino is awesome. True Romance is a must see sleeper. Trust me.


I think I misread. My favorite is once upon a time in America.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Eastwood westerns
Jeremiah Johnson
Dumb and dumber
Kingpin
old Charlie Brown specials
Stepbrothers
Godfather 1 and 2
Pulp fiction
Pearl harbor
Midway


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Midway
Patton
Major League
Red, Red2
Caddyshack
Animal House


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hard Times [Charles Bronson],Quiet Man[John Wayne],Dirty Harry[Clint Eastwood],Rocky -1][Sylvester Stalone],Caddy Shack[Rodney Dangerfield,many more to list.I also think movies nowadays are poorly made or remakes.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok I’ve seen all these mentioned except for the 2nd Jumagi and the Fred astair movies unless I can count Sara Claude is coming to town. Haha. He was in another good one tho, The Posiden Adventure. Keep em coming.
The Guns Of Navarone.
Where Eagles Dare
Makena’s Gold
There’s Something About Mary
Dodgeball
The Heartbreak Kid.. hilarious.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

PATTON


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

The Big Lebowski 
The Ghost And The Darkness


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

G3guy said:


> The Big Lebowski
> The Ghost And The Darkness


Just watched the Ghost and the darkness maybe 2 weeks ago for probably the 4 time. Good movie.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Platoon.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The 40 Year Old Virgin
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Days of Thunder
Lethal Weapon (original)
The Hangover


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Any Montgomery Clift movie, IBJ will appreciate that one.
The Paperboy
Revenge


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ONE FLEW OVER THE CUCKOOS NEST
FULL METAL JACKET
APOCALYPSE NOW.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Easy rider
Scarface
Once upon a time in the west


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy Boy
Great Outdoors


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> *Easy rider*
> Scarface
> Once upon a time in the west


Back got me up about 0200 this morning. 
Channel surfed, found and watched Easy Rider.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

The Gladiator


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

The original KING KONG
Uncle Buck
The Sting
Rocky 1


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

So many I've missed that have been mentioned here like American pie,the hangover,full metal jacket,rocky 1-5, the toy story,about anything Robin williams.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Godfather series.
Training Days, Equalizer 1-2, Flight, Safe House, Man on Fire and most other Denzel Washington movies.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Lots of good ones already mentioned...

Papillon...the original with Dustin Hoffman and Steve McQueen.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lil' Rob said:


> Lots of good ones already mentioned...
> 
> Papillon...the original with Dustin Hoffman and Steve McQueen.


The remake that just came out on ppv is good too.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lil' Rob said:


> Lots of good ones already mentioned...
> 
> Papillon...the original with Dustin Hoffman and Steve McQueen.


The remake that just came out on ppv is good too.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Haven't seen it, but will have to out of curiosity.

Way too many remakes are terrible.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

The outlaw josey wales


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^one of my favs.^^^


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Lil' Rob said:


> Lots of good ones already mentioned...
> 
> Papillon...the original with Dustin Hoffman and Steve McQueen.


That was a great movie,, Haven't seen that one in a long time..


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Shawshank redemption
Back to the future 1&3
Forrest Gump
Something about Mary 
Weird science
Me, myself and Irene


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank goodness for the one other vote for Platoon. Also like Scarface, No Country for Old Men, Kill Bill, Gladiator. Nothing that makes you think to hard!


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

Brave Heart
Shawshank Redemption 
Jeremiah Johnson
Goodfellas
Scarface

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Shawshank


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> ONE FLEW OVER THE CUCKOOS NEST
> FULL METAL JACKET
> APOCALYPSE NOW.


I can't always watch the boot camp bbn part of full metal jacket. I get bored when that ends.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Remember the Titans


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

all mentioned and add Casino to that list. The newest Eastwood preview looks good.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Godfather I II III
Bullit
Dirty Harry Series
Die Hard Series
True Lies
National Lampoons Vacation series
Animal House
Raiders of the Lost Ark etc
Jaws
Juraisic Park
Star Wars
For a few dollars more
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
Terminator I II III
The Longest Yard ( Burt Reynolds version)
Major League ( I'm in a crowd scene that was filmed at the old Stadium)
The Longest Day
Kelley's Heroes
Rambo
Rocky
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Wayne's World
Dude, where's my car?
Top Gun


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dahhh, platoon! Forgot about platoon


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Pulpfiction


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Basic, Criminal and The Accountant !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Pulpfiction


Lol!
Watching it right now on BBCA channel 264 Direct TV.
Ole Zen...the rapist sheriff just got messed up in the basement of the pawn shop. Blow torches and pliers...Marseilles is gonna mess that boy up.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

In no particular order and missing a few
Braveheart
First Blood
Terminator 1 or 2
Alien and Aliens
Predator
No Country For Old Men
Inglorious Bastards
Django Unchained
Brother Where Art Thou
The Good The Bad and The Ugly
Tombstone 
Fargo
Enter The Dragon


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Braveheart.. IAM WILLAM WALLACE!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Jumaji with Robin for sure.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

The hateful eight, and how about -the red state, that's one that'll get you thinking


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My favorite book/movie which I have re-read and watched since i was twelve years old is Moby Dick. The movie version with Gregory Peck is by far, THE BEST, IMO.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

^^ Good one. All Peck movies are good. Check out Mekenas Gold if you haven’t seen that one.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

SlingBlade....epic acting performance by Billy Bob Thornton...With Dwight Yoakum and John Ritter.

Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Silence of the Lambs
Good Morning Vietnam 
Harry and the Hendersons
Any of the Lampoons Vacation movies


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The lion king
Finding Nemo 
Ice age 
Dispicibal Me(all of them)


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

-There Will be Blood
-Goodfellas
-Dr Strangelove or: How I learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
-The Big Lebowski (If I am being honest, all the Coen Brother movies)


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The Patriot (He tells his boys to "Aim small, miss small" just before they attack the British soldiers that are taking away his other son.) (Still say that to myself when deer hunting)
Patton
Major League(all of them)
Red Dawn (Wolverines!)
Caddyshack
Tommy Boy

Which Mel Gibson movie was better, Braveheart or The Patriot? I've re-watched The Patriot more.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

airplane was a goodun too Julie Haggerty and Lesley nelson...


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm late to this discussion but every early December, I get the urge to re-watch Band of Brothers Series now on Amazon Prime. My wife's uncle was a paratrooper on D-day, I only met him a handful of times and of course a great guy. My grandfather served in North Africa during WW2. both of them have passed in last 7 years. I think this movie should be required viewing by all high school kids to learn what it means to be an American Hero. 

Of course American Sniper is another one. I vote The Patriot as best Mel Gibson movie, but Road Warrior or Man Without a Face would be a tie for number 2.
THANK YOU TO ALL OUR VETERANS!!!

Yes all the comedies are good too.
Rickerd


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Home alone,The first one
I forgot about the predator to
Over the top
Grandmas boy
Billy Madison
Happy Gilmore
Little nicky
Remember the titans
The program
Blue chips


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The only movie I have watched in several years, and I've seen it no less than 50 times , Stand by Me. Damn how I can relate to that one.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Gladiator no not the mid evil one the Boxing one with Cuba Gooding Jr. Superbad makes me laugh hysterically everytime as well as step brothers.....on a soft side im a sucker for the notebook lol


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I like a lot of the movies you guys do. Any Clint Eastwood western, heartbreak ridge, 3:10 to Yuma, open range, Shawshank, road to perdition, gladiator, saving private Ryan, band of brothers, the pacific, stroker Ace, Smokey and the bandit, and A river runs through it, lawless.....I could on and on


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

A lot of you guys have excellent taste flicks....
I have to toss this one in... The Matrix


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dahhh, platoon! Forgot about platoon


I said platoon awhile back...stand by me is a favorite of mine too.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Sandlot your killing me smalls and when the catcher mouthing off takes me back


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Come on people, am I the only one who liked Fritz the Cat ,,, Movie from early 70's .


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

the blues bros.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Slatebar said:


> Come on people, am I the only one who liked Fritz the Cat ,,, Movie from early 70's .


Porn


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

nightmare on elm street - all of them
up in smoke
still smokin


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Porn


 A pot smoking cat,,, Cartoon Movie..lol


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fast times at ridgemont high

Rambo

A bridge over river kwai 

...and back to back phone video of my buddy <tail> hooking 2 muskies off the the dam @ westbranch within 20 minutes of each other LOL!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Specwar said:


> The only movie I have watched in several years, and I've seen it no less than 50 times , Stand by Me. Damn how I can relate to that one.


...double like it!

No doubt can relate to it.

Don.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> (If I am being honest, all the Coen Brother movies)


Same here. Even their less than spectacular films always include a scene or 2 that I could watch over and over again. Here is a scene from their latest Netflix entry "The Ballad Of Buster Scruggs".
This is a perfect example of a Coen Bros production. I've watched it probably 20 times and it still makes me laugh. And if you didn't know, black aces and 8's is regarded as "the dead man's hand" in poker.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Rooster Cogburn
Lonesome Dove
The War Wagon


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Same here. Even their less than spectacular films always include a scene or 2 that I could watch over and over again. Here is a scene from their latest Netflix entry "The Ballad Of Buster Scruggs".
> This is a perfect example of a Coen Bros production. I've watched it probably 20 times and it still makes me laugh. And if you didn't know, black aces and 8's is regarded as "the dead man's hand" in poker.


The best ever scene in a movie is with Chris Walken and Dennis Hopper in True Romance. If you can appreciate very good acting check it out. You won’t be sorry.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> The best ever scene in a movie is with Chris Walken and Dennis Hopper in True Romance. If you can appreciate very good acting check it out. You won’t be sorry.


When Dennis Hopper asks Walken for that Chesterfield, he knew he was done for.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Haha classic. If you just googled the scene it will do it no justice. Watch the movie if you haven’t seen it. Try and find the directors cut.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For those with a dark or just an odd sense of humor, there's a little known Sundance movie from 1999 called "The Corndog Man" that will always crack me up. The first 20 minutes or so will make you want to turn it off, but it gets better. It's about a stranger (The Corndog Man) that won't stop calling and harassing a fishing boat salesman (played by Noble Willingham). He starts off just being annoying, but soon gets much more deviant. The language is really bad, so def not for the kids. I still quote some of the dialog from this movie in certain situations. Myself and some friends from work were talking like these 2 characters for months. MORNIN DADDY!!!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Every which way but loose


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Another good one is Dirty Rotten Scoundrels! Hilarious!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

The last of the Mohicans.
Not a fan but I don’t think I seen any Star Wars mentioned.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Rio Grande with the Duke.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> The last of the Mohicans.
> Not a fan but I don’t think I seen any Star Wars mentioned.


 get this, Ive never even seen a Star Wars movie.....


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

For many years I have been reading every book I can find about the German Soldiers experiences during WW2. A couple years ago I read one "As Far As My Feet Will Carry Me. It is about a German soldier captured by the Soviets and sentenced to like 25 years hard labor in Siberia. After the war ended the guy escapes and walks from Siberia all the way into I think it was Iran and freedom. Well last year I found a German movie with English subtitles on ebay that was made from this book. Turned out to be a great movie and very emotional at times. I took it to the camper and watched it over and over.. Might dig it out and watch again this winter..
Another movie I always stop and watch when I see it while channel hopping is River of no Return, (First movie I ever saw in a theater) ,, I also loved the old movies made from Stinebeck's books.
And then there is also Gone with the Wind,, And the old Will Rogers movies...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

MIGHTY said:


> get this, Ive never even seen a Star Wars movie.....


I haven’t either, just never got into it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The Star Wars series is ok (except for the preludes). However, once you have seen them once, it's kind of enough. They're not something you keep going back to.

Also, props to the guys who called out The Book of Eli as I had never seen it. Wow! Awesome movie!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DAZED AND CONFUSED!!!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

George C.Scott





Peter Sellers





Slim Pickens and James Earl Jones


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Oceans 11, 13
Major League
Shooter
Sniper
The Big Lebowski 
Saving Private Ryan 
Die Hard 1 and 3


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Slatebar said:


> For many years I have been reading every book I can find about the German Soldiers experiences during WW2. A couple years ago I read one "As Far As My Feet Will Carry Me. It is about a German soldier captured by the Soviets and sentenced to like 25 years hard labor in Siberia. After the war ended the guy escapes and walks from Siberia all the way into I think it was Iran and freedom. Well last year I found a German movie with English subtitles on ebay that was made from this book. Turned out to be a great movie and very emotional at times. I took it to the camper and watched it over and over.. Might dig it out and watch again this winter..
> Another movie I always stop and watch when I see it while channel hopping is River of no Return, (First movie I ever saw in a theater) ,, I also loved the old movies made from Stinebeck's books.
> And then there is also Gone with the Wind,, And the old Will Rogers movies...


I friend of mine ( he passed a year ago at 94 or 95) was drafted into the German Army. He spent time on the Russian front and was later captured in Italy and sent to a POW camp in Egypt during WW2. His brother died in a German Sub. He used to tell me stories during the 20 minute drive to church every Sunday. He was too old to drive so I used to give him a ride.

Here is his story: You might be able to find it in a local library I'm not sure.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/A-Long-Roa...e:g:2v0AAOSw8W5ae7-A:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Empire Strikes Back
Dances Like Wolves
And Little Big Man


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
Caddyshack
The Pink Panther
--Tim


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Grumpy old men


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

My mother had a story, this was in Lithuania in the 1930s and going to the cinema was a big deal. They saw The Wizard of Oz which starts out in black and white, as all movies were. Then after the house lands, Dorothy opens the door and Oz is in color. Mom said that completely blew her mind because she had never seen a movie in color.

That would have been like the IMAX of the day.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

X3 (or 4) on never seen a star wars movie! I'm just not a sci fi guy I guess.
For me, I like superbad, pulp fiction, and napoleon dynamite always makes me laugh.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow said:


> Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
> Caddyshack
> The Pink Panther
> --Tim
> View attachment 285803


No Planet of the Apes?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Workingman said:


> X3 (or 4) on never seen a star wars movie! I'm just not a sci fi guy I guess.
> For me, I like superbad, pulp fiction, and napoleon dynamite always makes me laugh.


All good ones! An also have never seen a star wars movie beginning to end,just not my thang


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

It's a Wonderful Life, Miracle On 34th Street, Monty Walsh, Big Red One!


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

red river..... its a big country.... in harms way


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Tampopo - if you are any kind of foodie you need to see that one.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I will add , Last of the Dogmen, and The Big Chill.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Princess Mononoke


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MIGHTY said:


> get this, Ive never even seen a Star Wars movie.....


Me neither...and don't plan to start watching them now.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

ducksdemise said:


> Grumpy old men


Every year waiting for ice. Can’t believe it didn’t get mentioned till pg. 6
Great list of classics


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

threeten said:


> Every year waiting for ice. Can’t believe it didn’t get mentioned till pg. 6
> Great list of classics


On Golden Pond is another fishing movie


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Misery with James Caan


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Kingpin


----------



## Lady J (Sep 21, 2014)

Smokey and the Bandit,Blazing Saddles ,John Wayne and eastwood. Most of Bronson''s movies


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Lady J said:


> Smokey and the Bandit,Blazing Saddles ,John Wayne and eastwood. Most of Bronson''s movies


Yeah! Definitely Dirty Harry!


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Book of Eli.. damn good movie


You know that he’s blind in the movie?


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Jaws 1 
Act of Valor
Tombstone
True Grit
Quick and the Dead
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

itsbeal said:


> You know that he’s blind in the movie?


No way.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> No Planet of the Apes?


The Planet of the Apes movies aren't bad.

More favorites:
Gladiator
Multiplicity
and all the Universal Monster movies
--Tim


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

OK you want derail I'll give you derail, how about Buster Keaton as a Confederate engineer in The General? It's amazing how they could slam those steam locomotives around.






Keaton had this sort of a deadpan delivery that I admire; it's like he could say a lot by _not_ saying anything. Sort of like he's asking you, How would you like to be in my shoes now?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Frequency is also a good one I forgot to mention. Throw interstellar in as well.


----------



## jkep551 (Feb 23, 2014)

Forbidden Planet
Flight of the Phoenix
Bullitt
The Worlds Fastest Indian


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Big Lebowski


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow, there are so many of them:

Heaven can wait
Deliverance
A river runs through it
Hoosiers
Platoon
Fantastic Mr. Fox 
No way out
Meet the Fockers
Unforgiven
Michael Clayton
The mechanic
The Equalizer
Jack Reacher movies
Troy
Fury
Mud
Oh Brother where art thou
Remember the Titans
Inglorious Bastards
Dodgeball
We are Marshall
Interstellar
Burn After Reading

Just to name some of them.


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Most of my nominees have already been mentioned. Although for me, Witness, much as I love it, doesn't qualify since I rarely finish it after I've seen the barn raising or the dancing in the loft - and (sometimes) "He's from Ohio..."
Can't let Magnificent Seven go without naming the best of the group - Seven Samurai - and the weirdest - Battle Beyond the Stars (same story, but with spaceships - AND Robert Vaughn). I'd rate the new re-make the WORST for, among other things, the ridiculous Gatling gun. I just wish Seven Samurai was on often enough to qualify.
But nobody's mentioned my two top nominees. I've seen the last two-thirds of these at least five times, since I can't turn them off: Rounders and My Cousin Vinnie.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Blood Sport, and anything Steven Segal. Kid of the 80's and early 90's plus got my black belt when I was 10 so big time Karate Movie kid.


----------



## JBD's Regina Marie (Jun 11, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I caught an oldie but a goodie while surfing Prime Video. Jeremiah Johnson. God knows how many times I seen it but it is one of those you watch when you catch it on.
> Any others? List one. I’ll start the list with another. It can be any genre.
> Kelly’s Hero’s


That's funny, I had a crew over Brawlin the beginning of Dec and we rented Jeremiah Johnson.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Sargent York.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Unforgiven..Clint Eastwood,


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Shaun69007 said:


> Blood Sport, and anything Steven Segal. Kid of the 80's and early 90's plus got my black belt when I was 10 so big time Karate Movie kid.


Not taking anything away from his movies. I read a story on Segal once where he came out of his trailer and challenged anyone on the set that he would pay a 1000 bucks to anyone that could take him down. Apparently a stunt guy much smaller than Segal came up behind him and put him on his ass in like 2 seconds. He got up, walked back in his trailer and didn’t say a word. Word is that he tries to actually live his character a lot in public life. Kinda funny.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Not taking anything away from his movies. I read a story on Segal once where he came out of his trailer and challenged anyone on the set that he would pay a 1000 bucks to anyone that could take him down. Apparently a stunt guy much smaller than Segal came up behind him and put him on his ass in like 2 seconds. He got up, walked back in his trailer and didn’t say a word. Word is that he tries to actually live his character a lot in public life. Kinda funny.


If you actually read a bio about him he is a real POS.. Supposedly ran from the draft of Vietnam (Which he plays a war hero at times) and abandoned his wife and couple kids here in the states. Whether its true or not I don't know.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Outsiders.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a lot of them too, but I absolutely love Jeremiah Johnson! Some of the others are,

Network
Being There
Ace Ventura - Pet Detective
Major League
any of the National Lampoon Vacation movies! 
Caddyshack
Silence of the Lambs

and a bunch of others that I can't think of right off the bat.


----------



## mtstringer (Jan 7, 2005)

I picked up about 10 I've never seen. Thanks, I'll chase them down this winter.
Not yet mentioned:
Cary Grant in "Father Goose (my family's favorite), To Catch a Thief, Charade and North by Northwest


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Godfather series every Thanksgiving.. over and over.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> Godfather series every Thanksgiving.. over and over.


Your right about that! Non stop. But I can’t watch a movie that has been cut all to hell like they are on tnt, amc tcm ext. I think everyone is off for the holiday and they just loop it non stop. Haha.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome to see the love for Jeremiah Johnson, it may be my favorite movie of all time.A close second for my all time favorite movie is Man On Fire.

With the above said, there is only one movie that I will watch each and every time I see it on. 

Midway. 

Lots of great movies mentioned in this thread, that's for sure


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Blues brothers ( the supporting cast is a virtual whos' who of the late 60's r&b scene), animal house,no time for sergeants, Mr. Roberts, all 3 of Clint eastwoods spaghetti westerns, and the Lee van clef westerns also- another good one is George C. scott in the flim flam man...


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Blue Velvet.....
I like living on the edge, lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mostly just movies no one else in the house likes so they will go to different rooms and I can watch them in peace!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Watching boogie nights right now


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

boatnut said:


> Blue Velvet.....
> I like living on the edge, lol


I think that may be the movie from mid 50's and when I was about 12 and I first fell in love,,,,,, With Carol Lynley...lol


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Howard Hughes's ,Jet Pilot..Mute the sound and watch some fantastic aviation footage..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Slatebar said:


> I think that may be the movie from mid 50's and when I was about 12 and I first fell in love,,,,,, With Carol Lynley...lol


No, not from the 50’s lol. But Dennis Hopper plays one weird dude.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Deliverance
Cuckoo's Nest
Animal House


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> No, not from the 50’s lol. But Dennis Hopper plays one weird dude.


Frank Booth didn't last long as an eye doctor.

"Now it's dark"

I can't quote most of his lines here on a family-friendly board. OK Maybe "Here's to Ben."

Hopper's character hits gas and goes wild.










I heard an interview with him where he said the writer/director David Lynch originally had the character hitting helium. Hopper explained to Lynch that helium doesn't get you high, but that would have made a very strange villain. If you know any of his lines, imagine them delivered in a high squeaky voice.

"We're giving our neighbor a joyride! Let's get on with it! Bye, Ben. Anyone want to go on a joyride with us? How about you, huh?"


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Emperor of the north, all predators, castaway, Mel gibbons mad max. Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns.green berets- saw that at ft Polk, thought oh sttt what am I in for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

